# lumpys strength training at home log



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

hi all

i am going to start a log on my strength training at home, hopfully you guys can give me some advice on all aspects of my log ,first because i work all day and my wife works evenings and have a 5 month old son ,i have to train at home which i dont mind also i dont have a partner as i dont have any friends that are into lifting i am 27 5.9 and 14s 18%bf have trained from the age of 17 to 20 then fell into the wrong crowd[long stroy] and never picked up a weight for 7 years untill this year.,i am buying plates as i progress i have a good bench with pull down and squat rack , and room to do deads and other things and a home made dip unit ,i no this is not ideal but it will have to do for the moment i am folowing a 5x5 program consisting of =

MONDAY PULL

dead lifts 110k for 5 not to failer

bent over rows

pull downs

curls

WENSDAYS PUSH

bench 70k for 5

dips

shoulder press ,behind/infront

FRIDAYS

squats 90k for 5

abs

calfs

as you can see i am very weak :sad:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

my diet as follows

meal 1 7.00am

4 eggs on 2 slices on whole meal bread and 100g of alpen 200mil semi skimmed milk

meal 2 10.30 coz of work

160g of cous cous and 3 chicken thighs plus a banana

meal 3 1.30 cos of work

200g of rice and 3 chicken thighs 25g of raisins

home meal 4

promass with 25g raisins

meal 5

red meat or fish with large backed potato corn on the cob huge salad and veg

meal 6 normaly after work out

whey protein

meal 7

nut bar and a pro mass with 450 mil semi skimmed milk

also i drink 4 ltr of water a day


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i will be adding my progress 3 times a week thanks peeps hope you can help me improve


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Diet does not look to bad chief

I would replace your final shake of the day with calcium caseinate though is a slow digesting protein, ideal to take before you go to kip.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

Falconski said:


> Diet does not look to bad chief
> 
> I would replace your final shake of the day with calcium caseinate though is a slow digesting protein, ideal to take before you go to kip.


cheers buddy , all advice is welcome


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

picked up 2 10k plates at my local bb shop and they dont fit my bar? i dont have a Olympic bar just standerd but its 1 1/2 inch? not 1 inch how weird so going to take them to my local metal shop have em drilled out .


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

5 x 5 is a great start to strength esp with push, pull, legs. Keep a log of what you lift, good luck.

Until you get a slow digesting protein or if you prefer add a spoon of peanut butter, has the same effect.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Can you not just take em back and swap em for correct diameter

or buy these

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3008205/Trail/searchtext%3EWEIGHTS.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3025862/Trail/searchtext%3EWEIGHTS.htm


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

Falconski said:


> Can you not just take em back and swap em for correct diameter
> 
> or buy these
> 
> ...


i would still have to have em drilled out as my bar is a odd 30mil size my bench and bar are german well odd


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

weird that like me dad has a bench and bar like that but is from 60's lol


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

lumpys log star date 15 6 09

had a s1ht day at work today have been out on site lifting stupid size bits of granite with my fellow work numptys and jacked my back up a bit:cursing: dunked a load of codine and diclofex and felt groggy as fcuk so took deads easy

deads only have 10k plates so lifting from a low level

2 x 15 reps with 35k warm up

1 x 5 = 40

1 x 5 = 50

1 x 5 = 60

1 x 5 = 80

1 x 5 = 95

b.o.r

1 x 15 = 20

1 x 12 = 30

1 x 10 = 40

1 x 8 = 50

1 x 8 = 60 pb

pull downs

1 x 10 = 30

1 x 8 = 35

1 x 6 = 40

1 x 5 = 50

1 x 5 = 60 bit shabby but pb

curls

1 x 6 = 20

1 x 5 = 25

1 x 5 = 30

1 x 5 = 35 i so need to get stronger on the curls i feel like a girl :cursing:

not to bad a sesh considering but i really need more weight as i no i can dead 120+ so when pay day comes i am going to be skint! again ,oh and now weighing 14 .7 lbs but still holding a bit of fat but thats to be expected as i dont do any cardio:innocent: .also started 60mg of t-bol per day today.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

will post up a few pics of my self in the next star log.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

You need an olympic set like

I used to deadlift with a bar like you have, but we had a couple of big old cast iron 50lb body sculpture weights big diameter


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

been looking at a few sets on he web if i sell my car on friday ill buy a 140k set


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

lonely log 17.6.09

push day

bench 2 x 20 = 25k warm up

1 x 6 = 40k

1 x 5 = 50k

1 x 5 = 60k

1 x 5 = 65k

1 x 2 = 70k

dips

1 x10 bw

1 x10 bw

1 x8 bw

1 x5 bw

behind the neck press

1 x 6 = 20k

1 x 5 = 25k

1 x 5 = 30k

1 x 5 = 35k

1 x 3 = 40k a personal best for behind the neck

was wondering if i should swap dips to last instead of second its just my arms are fried time i get to shoulder presses , but on the other hand i do like the pump i get in my chest from dips,what do you guys think?,i suppose if my arms a tired my shoulders are doing more work,also i really wish i had a training partner :sad:, my dog sits with me and he watches me train but he cant spot me bless him :laugh: , going to put on a few picks of me up, please dont rip me down to much am hoping that you can see a change coz i dont


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

if a moderator looks at this log is it possible to move my log to members pics?


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi mate bit of progress , im quite lucky my brother trains with me and it s really good to help not miss any sessions (he s a bit bigger than me so helps push me!) Keep going the more compliments and remarks you get the harder you ll push yourself . I thought i was pushing myself at the beginning but now when i can hardly move i know i ve done well !!


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

this week i am having a change around with my routine to keep my body growing i felt my routine was going a bit stale so am going to train 4 days a week and doing

Monday

chest/tris

Tuesday

back/biceps

Wednesday off

thursday

shoulders/traps

Friday

squats/abs/calfs

weekends off apart from swimming on sat mornings but thats just family time more then cardio

still keeping my 5x5 on all compounds but adding 3x8-10 on all others and going for 2 exercises for each body part and every week mix them about tonight i done flat bench then incline with bar bell and loved it then close grip bench and dips with hand behind and legs out, off the bench army style and my triceps have blown up bigger then ever i have seen but maybe its the t-bol but its only been 2 weeks on the stuff which have had no sides at all, hardly no i am on it which i like alot haven't had much strength increase yet but early days and haven't been to my mums to way myself yet coz i dont have any scales yet but i do look a bit bigger will post up some more pics in a few weeks .


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

back and biceps today went ok had a 3 rep increase on 115 deads which am happy about next week will push for 120 and had a run of one arm 4 sets of 12 dumbell rows and got a good pump on my lats then done preacher curls for 4 sets of 10 with 3 sets of 10 of hammer curls felt really good all in all am enjoying my new routine and am getting things done in just under a hour which is brill day off tomorrow for recoup . forgot to say my 2 25k plates turned up today do well next month will order another 2 then ill have 190k that should last me a few months.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cant you get to gym at least twice a week mate for 45mins???

Would be far more benefitial than messing around at home


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

no mate i would love to go to the gym but i have to look after my son while wife is at work but we need the cash, i work all day and she works nights, but i do have a Olympic bench and a squat rack i just pretend that am at a gym and work as hard as i can, i no its not ideal.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> no mate i would love to go to the gym but i have to look after my son while wife is at work but we need the cash, i work all day and she works nights, but i do have a Olympic bench and a squat rack i just pretend that am at a gym and work as hard as i can, i no its not ideal.


Ah Olympic equip:thumb:

Thats ok then

Imagined you using the sh1t twist lock weider [email protected] and getting now where fast :lol: :lol:

Will look over routine when get chance mate, got my 18month old tonight and shes just woke up..

Little punk :lol: :lol:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

thank ya buddy could do with all the advice i can get. my son took an hour to get him to sleep tonight little bugger he is now starting to teeth oh joy! poor boy has got a eye tooth coming throw first ,plenty of tooth gel laying about at the mo.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> thank ya buddy could do with all the advice i can get. my son took an hour to get him to sleep tonight little bugger he is now starting to teeth oh joy! poor boy has got a eye tooth coming throw first ,plenty of tooth gel laying about at the mo.


poor bstard

Calprohen Think i used to shove down her neck:thumb:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

made a bit of progress on my squats tonight have gone up 5k in a week even tho i didn't feel to strong tonight and been feeling a bit odd today i think its the hot weather my spray shop was so hot today it was a nightmare getting things done now going to chow down and have a cool bath.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i am thinking of starting 250m of test e a week for 12 weeks am a bit worried about jabbing my self but am going to get everything i need then force my self,


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> i am thinking of starting 250m of test e a week for 12 weeks am a bit worried about jabbing my self but am going to get everything i need then force my self,


If your going to do it, do it properly mate

500mg min, extra side effects to gains are very minimal:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking at routine mate

You just going to do 3 days a week???

If so I will modify your routine for a better one


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

if i need any advice on a few thing would it be ok to pm you?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> if i need any advice on a few thing would it be ok to pm you?


sure

everyone else does:lol: :lol:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Looking at routine mate
> 
> You just going to do 3 days a week???
> 
> If so I will modify your routine for a better one


have gone to a 4 day routine at the mo looking like

chest /tris

back /bis

off

shoulders/traps

legs/abs /calfs


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> have gone to a 4 day routine at the mo looking like
> 
> chest /tris
> 
> ...


Nice split

will pm you a modified version

But is 4 days a week totallt feasabl or would you be better off with 3 given other commitments etc etc


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Nice split
> 
> will pm you a modified version
> 
> But is 4 days a week totallt feasabl or would you be better off with 3 given other commitments etc etc


well my thinking was a 4 day would mean less time actual training , but if you could keep train time to a hour then i dont mind.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> well my thinking was a 4 day would mean less time actual training , but if you could keep train time to a hour then i dont mind.


prob better off just doing 3 mate, especially with kid and most prob a nagging wife:lol: :lol:

wil send tom mate:thumbup1:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> prob better off just doing 3 mate, especially with kid and most prob a nagging wife:lol: :lol:
> 
> wil send tom mate:thumbup1:


your class joe thanks for the help


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

lee's star log

had i good improvement on my bench today even in this sick heat my spray shop was at a sick 36.5 on the thermo was wearing only my skids under my paper suit and still it was fcuking hot,had the extractor on all day just to hot to turn it off,but still got a pb managed 10 reps of 70k was really happy with that next week am on 75k slowly making progress ,just remember i am training on my own also i done incline flys haven't done them for a few years  started light just to work on my form 1 set of 10r at 10k then a set of 10 at 20k and then set of 10 at 30k then a set at 40k but i need to work on it a bit i dont feel like i am getting my arms down enough going on you tube have a look at techniques. but will be having another change on my routine tomor cant wait :thumbup1: .


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

just a quick update deads tonight and b.o.r and made a 10k increase in a week on my dl so now at 115k for 5 reps making steady progress well chuffed i dont wanna go to mad ,next week will go for 10 reps then the week after add another 5 maybe 10k slowly does it now at 60k for b.o.r with good form thats 5k more then last week also ,only prob now is my curls i seem to be stuck at 35k but time i finished dl and b.o.r my arms are fried maybe give them a miss next week then attack hard the following week not sure will c next week.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i am doing a new routine on monday so will add my lifts so far and will add my routine as i post in the week

my main lifts at the mo are

squats 95k for 5 reps

bench 70k for 10reps

deadlift 115k for 5 reps

my diet is up and down at the mo so gong to force the wife to re build my weekly diet routine while she give me head:whistling: also i think t-bol is pants but maybe i am just inpatient and expecting to much from it? dont no going to build my next course when get paid only thing is i wish i had some one that can help me with my first jab ,ie do it for me  any way am sure i will cope


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> i am doing a new routine on monday so will add my lifts so far and will add my routine as i post in the week
> 
> my main lifts at the mo are
> 
> ...


Tbol is pants mate lol


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

just a quick update felt crap on my squats today sweating like a pig farting on every rep , it was dam hard work , i think i should of warmed up with a bit less weight normally do 2 sets of 15r with 30k but today dived in at 55k at 2 sets of 10 bad move i think

Leg day

Squats

4 sets

10 at 65k

8 at 75k

5 at 85k

2 at 95k my legs were hammered

Leg extension

3 sets of 10

15k

20k

30k

Calves

3x10 holding 2 25k plates last 2 sets pushed out 25 reps

no pb on my squat today well jard.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> just a quick update felt crap on my squats today sweating like a pig farting on every rep , it was dam hard work , i think i should of warmed up with a bit less weight normally do 2 sets of 15r with 30k but today dived in at 55k at 2 sets of 10 bad move i think
> 
> Leg day
> 
> ...


If want more power suggest instead of "working up" to max weight..warm up and do enough reps and sets to prep your CNS then do a couple of max weight sets then work down ie

warm up and cns prep (dont know strenght level so just suggestion etc etc)

8 x 60

4 x 75

2 x 85

then working sets

100kg x 5????

110 x 3???

85 x 8

75 x 10

etc etc


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> If want more power suggest instead of "working up" to max weight..warm up and do enough reps and sets to prep your CNS then do a couple of max weight sets then work down ie
> 
> warm up and cns prep (dont know strenght level so just suggestion etc etc)
> 
> ...


ok ill experiment with this have always just worked up to max weight which i think is starting to slow my progress down .thanks mate


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

reporting for duty

chest and triceps today went really well warmed up with 2 sets of 20r with 25k

1 @ 10r = 45k

1 @ 8r = 55k

1 @ 5r = 65k

1 @ 5r = 75k new pb thats a 5k increase in one week really happy with that making good steady progress :thumb:

incline db

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 45k

1 @ 6 = 55k

the only thing i have to say is that am not getting a great pump in my chest at the mo am increasing weight but noticing over the last few weeks that my tris seem to get really pumped while doing any bench work? i was wondering if my grip is out ? i normal grip just a bit wider then my shoulders maybe a bit more wider ? and try to keep elbows in line with the bar ,dont get my wrong my chest still hurts the next day but am sure i could get a better pump then i am.

close grip bench

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 50k

1 @ 8 = 55k

push downs

1 @ 8 = 20k

1 @ 8 = 30k

1 @ 8 = 35k

after this my triceps look and feel huge {for men that is } but i still think there doing to much work, in bench work also they seem to be growing faster then any other body part


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

had a weigh in this morm now at 15.5 stone sweet ! was 14.7


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice work mate 

How finding new workout?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Nice work mate
> 
> How finding new workout?


so far going really well am feeling pretty swore the next day :thumb: , thanks for sorting this out for me! :thumbup1: ,got deads tomor really looking forward to it going for a pb and am feeling like i will get 120k maybe 125k going to lift hard .was really ****ed of with my dog tonight cooked 6 chicken fillets left em on the side to cool went and had a bath came down and the little ****er had pulled the tray of the side and eet the lot:cursing count to 10 lee keep calm think of pussy)


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

well wasn't a great day on friday my son was being a right pain in the ass and didn't start training till 20 past 8 and i should of just not bothered till today oh well

dead warm up with

1 @ 6 = 55k

1 @ 6 = 75k

workingsets

1 @ 6 = 95k

1 @ 6 = 105k

1 @ 2 = 115k had a funny pain in just bellow my peck in the top rib cage like some one jabbed a finger in there so done :cursing:

1 @ 6 = 95k

bor

1 @ 8 = 45k

1 @ 8 = 55k

1 @ 8 = 60k new pb ,done with good form too

shoulder press

1 @ 6 25k

1 @ 6 35k

1 @ 6 40k

1 @ 6 45k

curls bb

3 @ 6

defiantly not starting training at that time of night didnt finish till half 9 plus i could hardly sleep as i ached like **** ,am going to use joe's advice on the warm up and prep cns plan on my squat's and deads in the next coming weeks ill try to get this dialed in to my routine.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good work mate, keep it up


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

hello again

well had a great session tonight felt dam good in all my lifts also started taking my no explode again forgot how good this stuff is gives me a good kick up the **** 

legs

squat warmed up with 2 @ 15 with 30k

then

1 @ 10 = 65k

1 @ 8 = 80k

working sets

1 @ 5 = 95k

1 @ 5 = 100k new pb finally got past 95k and felt really good to, was going for 105 but didn't want to be to cocky, also got some dam good back pumps but to be honest i kind of liked em i suppose its the t-bol finally starting to do some thing :lol: what people say about taking 4 weeks to work is ture was starting to think they were duff.

1 @ 5 = 80k

leg extensions

1 @ 8 15k

1 @ 8 25k

1 @ 8 40k

1 @ 8 55k new pb again felt good and wanting more doubled my weight on this from last week .


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice lifting matey

good to see some PBs


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Nice lifting matey
> 
> good to see some PBs


thanks buddy its a great feeling getting pb's makes it all worth while :thumbup1:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

another really good session tonight got pb in all my lifts

flat bench

1 @ 10 of 45k

1 @ 8 of 55k

1 @ 5 of 65k

1 @ 5 of 80k new pb felt good:thumbup1:

incline db

1 @ 8 of 40k

1 @ 8 of 50k

1 @ 8 of 60k new pb but i wore straps just in case also it was hard getting it up at first but once i was up it was ok this is were i need a spotter

close grip bench

1 @ 8 of 40k

1 @ 8 of 50k

1 @ 5 of 60k new pb

push downs

1 @ 8 of 20k

1 @ 8 of 30k

1 @ 8 of 35k new pb done all sets nice and slow and got a awesome burn and pump

well chuffed with my self i think am doing really well considering not having a training buddy to help and today at work a few work chums said i was looking bigger across my shoulders and back and body looked different ,thicker was the word  i dont talk about training at work as nobody there is into it or any type of sport tbh so felt good that my body is starting to change shape. :rockon:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

a quick update

another good session tonight on my lifts

deads

warmed up with 4 sets of 6 @ 2 @ 55k and 1 at 75 and 1 at 95

then

1 @ 6 = 105k

1 @ 6 = 115k

1 @ 4 = 120k new pb :thumb:

b.o.r

1 @ 8 = 45k

1 @ 8 = 55k

1 @ 8 = 65k new pb :thumb:

m-press

1 @ 8 = 30k

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 45k

1 @ 8 = 55k was dam hard work but done it new pb :thumb:

curls

3 sets of 6

now i have been watching a few bb films and one in particular markus rhul xxxl when he does his shoulder presses or any press movements in fact it seams to me that he doesn't do a full range of motion like i would do on shoulder press he doesn't go below his head its like from top of skull and up same with incline bench he doesn't come down to chest more like 8 10' away and also his squats i would go down as low as i can go but he just does a half squat ? am i wrong or is it coz he is just so big he just cant or what ? ill try and cut it out the film some how so i can show you what i mean .


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Motoring now mate

I think Ruhl is doing some sort of new fangled pressing movement on that vid

Dont copy him, hes not normal lol

On squats try hit parallel that should be adequate for your needs matey

Nice PBs


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

didn't have a chance to post last night but i have a training buddy at last managed to talk a friend into it he is going in the army in oct and wants to get stronger its nice having somebody there to spot just in case and having someone to talk to

squats

warmed up with 2 sets of 15 with 30k

then

1 @ 10 = 60k

1 @ 8 = 75k

1 @ 5 = 90k

1 @ 4 = 105k new pb :thumb:

leg ext

1 @ 8 40k

1 @ 8 50k

1 @ 8 55k

1 @ 8 65k new pb :thumb:

4 sets of calf raises on a block to total burn failure holding 15k

anther good session have noticed that am getting a little fatter on the gut but i am eating a lot of food and its all clean so not to worried really going to keep bulking till next year then work on burning fat


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

dc55 said:


> PB's everywhere.......looking good lumps.
> 
> Keep it up mate.
> 
> Joe's obviously seen something in you.....keeping my eye on this one.


thanks dc ,not sure what joe can see but he is a top bloke , i cant wait to start a cycle of test but am still a bit worried about jabbing even after reading hundreds of post , i think its the fact that i will prob be the only one that knows about it and the only one were i live to be on gear and having nobody to be with me on my first jab is a bit dawnting .


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

Wednesdays training went ok not much to report manged to do 5 good reps of 80k on my bench and a increase of 2 more reps to 7 on incline bench with 60k but this week i am feeling stiff as fcuk from squats monday and really lethargy just cant be fcuked i am on my last tub of t-bol not buying anymore so going to finish at 7 weeks but this last week have uped from 80mg to 100mg to finish of with but as i said its made me lethargy as hell cannot be fcuked at work also i have noticed i am really not flexable anymore so might up my codliver oil a bit to try and loosen me up and start drinking coffee in the morning just to get me motivated


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hello bud,home training is the way forward:thumb:getting any progress shots up?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Hello bud,home training is the way forward:thumb:getting any progress shots up?


 i did have a few up mate but not much of a gap in between shots so am going to give it a while then hopefully see some good changes from my original shots till now


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

couldent get on ukm last night i think it crashed any way friday went good

deads

started with 3 sets of warm ups of

2 @ 6 = 60k

1 @ 6 = 70k

working sets

1 @ 6 = 90k

1 @ 6 = 115k

1 @ 6 = 120k new pb an increase of 2 reps on this set from last week

bor

1 @ 8 = 35k

1 @ 8 = 50k

1 @ 8 = 65k

m-press

1 @ 8 = 30k

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 45k

1 @ 6 = 55k new pb :thumb:

curls cant get past 35k feel like a girl :cursing:

1 @ 8 20k

1 @ 8 30k

1 @ 6 35k :cursing:

just coz i was jard of with curls done 2 sets of hammer curls at 15k a arm


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Things going well mate

Pbs every workout

Im jealous lol..

Yeah get some progress shots up

A journal is nothing without attention whoring pics (or vids)


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

its loggy time ,another good time at my home gym

squats

2 x 10 @ 40k warm up

1 x 10 @ 60k

1 x 8 @ 80k

wanted to try some rm's but end up doing two reps ?

1 x 2 @ 110k

1 x 2 @ 120k pb really amazed myself felt really good :thumb:

1 x 5 @ 90k

leg ext

1 x 8 @ 45k

1 x 8 @ 55k

1 x 8 @ 65k pb :thumb:

calfs

1 x 25 @ bw

1 x 15 @ 50k

1 x 15 @ 50k

considering i have only been properly eating and sticking to a routine for less then 5 month's things are going really well , but at the end of the day i dont go out as always skint and running a family, friends? dont have any, apart from hulk smash joe  and i eat like food is going out of fashion ,building power and size is now my second full time job ,


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

chest and tris tonight in keeping with tradition and focusing on 1 rm's

flat bench

2 @ 10 of 35k

1 @ 10 of 50k

1 @ 8 of 70k

1 @ 2 of 90k

1 @ 1 of 95k new pb hard as fcuk must of took nearl 10 seconds to push up grunting like a pig but done it

1 @ 12 of 60k:thumb:

incline

1 @ 6 of 25k per db

1 @ 6 of 30k per db

1 @ 2 of 35k pb : :

1 @ 6 of 30k per db

close grip

1 @ 8 of 40k

1 @ 8 of 50k

1 @ 6 of 60k

1 @ 12 of 50k

didn't do push downs tonight arms were to shagged starting pct tomor will be interesting on how much strength i will lose if any and weight , my thoughts on t-bol not alot ! should of done d-bol dont get me wrong it was ok and my strength has increased not sure about my size but personally i dont look different if i did make any gains i suppose its all lean but coz i have eaten so much over the last few month i cant see much have added some pics not sure if its a good idea i look sh1t small and fat :cursing: but i guess over the year it will be something to look back on first pic is before starting training and now please dont flame me to hard .


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats some great progrees there..

Gotta be honest, 1st pic did a little sick in my mouth PMSL

But have put on some nice mass

well done


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You have gained lots of thickness in the progress pic mate,keep it up:thumb:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Thats some great progrees there..
> 
> Gotta be honest, 1st pic did a little sick in my mouth PMSL :lol: lmof
> 
> ...


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

to be fair i do look very sh1t in the first pic


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

didnt have the best session last night felt fcuking ****ed my legs still sore after Mondays squats so decided to give deads a miss instead done

b.o.r

2 @ 15 = 20k warm up

1 @ 10 = 30k

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 50k

1 @ 8 = 60k

1 @ 8 = 65k

shrugs

1 @ 15 = 20 k

1 @ 10 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 50k

1 @ 10 = 50k

pulldowns

1 @ 15 = 20k

1 @ 15 = 30k

1 @ 10 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 50k

behind the neck press havent done these in a while

1 @ 10 = 30k

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 6 = 45k

1 @ 6 = 50k

curls still suck at these

1 @ 21's with 15k

1 @ 6 = 25k

1 @ 6 = 30k


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

well going to tell the wife am starting a cycle of test not sure what she is going to say if she kicks me out can i stay at any one's ? wish me luck


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

maned up and told the wife last night and it went really well she just said your body do wot you want ,so i boned the **** out of her as a thank you ,now's she's sweet bring on the test....


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

this week am mostly concentrating on my form not trying to do pb's am going to make sure i have my techniques down to a t also i have got a funny ache in my right knee which i think it maybe from sloppy squats and ext last week :cursing: ,at the end of the day i dont wanna fcuk my self up in the long run ,

squats

3 sets of warm ups of 10 reps 35k,40k,45k

1 @ 10 = 65k

1 @ 8 = 80k

1 @ 5 = 90k

1 @ 5 = 105k

leg ext

1 @ 10 = 35k

1 @ 10 = 40k

1 @ 10 = 50k

leg curls ,fed up of calfs

1 @ 15 = 25k

1 @ 15 = 30k

all in good form, nice and controlled slow on way down nice strong powerful push up making sure am getting my legs parallel on squat not bellow or higher keeping my head looking up , leg ext good constant flow of motion no jerking to do heaver weight controlled and smooth . now going for a w3ank before wife gets home :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What!!!! A [email protected] before she gets home:lol: either you aint getting enough or you want to last abit longer tonight:thumb:

Nice workout too


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> What!!!! A [email protected] before she gets home:lol: either you aint getting enough or you want to last abit longer tonight:thumb:
> 
> Nice workout too


lol well she will be to tired time she gets home and i have been on the net looking a porn :laugh: bollocks had i to knock on out my nuts are full:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youll be fcuked when your still going after an hour mate:lol: well good cardio

She'll think your casanova tonight bud


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

dc55 said:


> @ pics......I can see some super progress there mate. Much better shape. Your progressing VERY quickly. Top job.
> 
> @ tbol....agreed. Is sh1t. Rather save money and buy something better..ALOT better.


cheers bud :beer:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

still in keeping on my form week trying to home that in to my skull

bench

2 x 10 of 35k warm ups

1 @ 10 = 50k

1 @ 8 = 65k

1 @ 5 = 75k

1 @ 5 = 80k all with real good control on up and down movements and real slow for extra burn

incline db press

1 @ 10 = 40k

1 @ 10 = 50k

1 @ 6 = 60k again sweet form and slow as a mofo

cgbp

1 @ 10 = 40k

1 @ 10 = 45k

1 @ 6 = 50k staying 6 inch away from chest and elbows in nice and slow

pushdown

1 @ 12 = 20k

1 @ 10 = 30k

1 @ 8 = 20k holding 2 sec's on contraction and 4 sec's on way up and way down

havent added any weight this week but have got the best pump in a while and feeling good about dialing my technique right in getting that **** drilled into my skull


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Looks good mate.
> 
> Nice benching there. Remember that slow contoled moves will make you stronger in the long run as it strengthens your lats etc. My decents are always super slow and explode up.
> 
> ...


cheers dc been looking at your log your a bit of a animal :beer: i would love to get some were closeish to what your doing you have some really strong lifts goingon,


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

done a really good session tonight kept it all slow and controlled sweating like a hore on smack :thumbup1: missed eads last week so was wondering how things paned out

deads

warms

1 @ 6 = 60k

2 @ 6 = 70k

works sets

1 @ 6 = 90k

1 @ 6 = 110k

1 @ 6 = 120k next week drop the reps add the weight

bor

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 50k

1 @ 8 = 65k same sh1t next week drop reps add weight

m - press

1 @ 6 = 30k

1 @ 6 = 40k

1 @ 6 = 45k

1 @ 7 = 55k pb but only 1 rep increase as above

curls :cursing:

really fcuked of with my biceps am so weak been stuck at 35k for weeks

1 @ 6 = 20k

1 @ 6 = 30k

now tried something diffrent

1 @ 5 = 40k but assisted on up but took full weight on way down not sure if this will work but will give it a go for a few weeks and see what happens

considering am on this poxy pct poop i haven't lost strength i dont think i have lost a few pounds but i look better in the mirror bit more lean and cut so sod the scales i wanna starting buying my next course but got a dam mot next month and i need 2 front tires and 2 front lower arm bushes and a wind screen and thats just what i have noticed .fcuking hate cars friggin money pits :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hows it going Lumpster???

You running PCT??? Oh dear lol

I see struggling with biceps...

Have a go at a few sets of cheat curls, slightly use as little momentum as will get bar moving to curl etc

Add 10kg to normal weight and see how get on, do some strict sets after

You need to get your body used to handling more weight etc etc

So whats plan AAS wise???


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hows it going Lumpster???
> 
> You running PCT??? Oh dear lol
> 
> ...


tbh mate feeling a bit **** this week, hows your self mate???

well going to finish pct dont take the **** i only watch friends on e4 on weekends and starting to like the taste of wine:lol: not to sure if i can wait 10 weeks like i should ,but will load for 4 weeks with d-bol,say 30mg or 40 ed with 500m of test a week should be a good starting point and now the wife is cool with it i cant wait , how long do you think i should wait after pct it was only t-bol? also advice one first jab personally i wanna go for the quad as am not keen on the glute purly coz i dont have alot of control on what i am doing your thoughts on this mate.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

last nights attempt

felt week fat small ugly the lot even warm ups felt heavy got myself in a right fcuking paddy

warm ups

1 @ 10 = 35k

1 @ 10 = 45k

1 @ 10 = 55k

working sets

1 @ 10 = 70k

1 @ 8 = 80k

1 @ 5 = 90k

1 @ 5 = 110 now this is a pb for me but i think it was down to just so fcuking angry with my self the neighbors must think i am a total fruit bar as i was cursing my self so much dunno what was up with me just had a right paddy on when the wife came home she took one look at me and said i am off to bed

leg ext

1 @ 10 35k

1 @ 10 45k

1 @ 10 55k

leg curls not sure why am doing these just starting

1 @ 10 30k

1 @ 10 35k


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> tbh mate feeling a bit **** this week, hows your self mate???
> 
> well going to finish pct dont take the **** i only watch friends on e4 on weekends and starting to like the taste of wine:lol: not to sure if i can wait 10 weeks like i should ,but will load for 4 weeks with d-bol,say 30mg or 40 ed with 500m of test a week should be a good starting point and now the wife is cool with it i cant wait , how long do you think i should wait after pct it was only t-bol? also advice one first jab personally i wanna go for the quad as am not keen on the glute purly coz i dont have alot of control on what i am doing your thoughts on this mate.


Well i dont run PCT or even come off, so no matter how sh1t my life gets, I dont ever actually feel like a girl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

TBol is super sh1t, if was 1st cycle I doubt you would be shut down much at all, not often a 1st cycle in my experience shuts people down hard...

What Pct [email protected] you running????

If its that clomid [email protected], quicker you get off that the better lol.....

As for starting a new cycle, its a personal thing.

If want to or can wait 10 weeks, fine.....

But I doubt after coming off you would make much progress

personally in your situtaion (now I cant tell you what to do only say what I would) is wait 6 weeks from now, the start]

Course idea is very sensible, 500mg week test is a nice start, plus fornt loading on dbol is a good idea to

3 weeks should be enough tho, I would prob use 50mg and use for less time, then run test for 10-12 weeks

I would also Run Hcg, shot sub-q (in tummy fat with slin pin) at 300-500iu every 3 to every 5 days

This would maintain your nut size throughout cycle and and make it easier to recover at end of cycle should you wish to run that PCT stuff again:thumb:

Plus missus cant moan that your balls have gone ha ha

Remember, As i have no mates also, we are out for beer with that lite beer drinking yank on 2nd sept in london, you are invited mate:beer:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Well i dont run PCT or even come off, so no matter how sh1t my life gets, I dont ever actually feel like a girl:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> TBol is super sh1t, if was 1st cycle I doubt you would be shut down much at all, not often a 1st cycle in my experience shuts people down hard...
> 
> ...


thanks for the offer mate if i can find a place to crash and funds be willing i would love to it would be a dam good laugh .


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

well struggling this week on all lifts feelin low in my self

bench

2 @ 15 = 35k warm ups

1 @ 10 = 55k

1 @ 8 = 65k

1 @ 5 = 75k

1 @ 5 = 80k struggle, struggle, struggle,

incline

1 @ 8 = 25k

1 @ 8 = 45k

1 @ 6 = 60k not so bad starting to get into it

i do think i have lost a little strength but am not sure if its a mental thing of the pct or what

cgbp

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 8 = 50k

1 @ 8 = 60k

didnt to pushdowns this week had a change and don tri overhead db ext

1 @ 10 = 10k

1 @ 10 = 15k

1 @ 10 = 20k haven't don them before so just learning


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

feeling more motivated today got a few pb's which made me feel a bit better

deads

1 @ 6 = 60k

1 @ 6 = 65k

1 @ 6 = 70k

1 @ 6 = 90k

1 @ 6 = 120k

1 @ 6 = 125k pb

bor

1 @ 8 40k

1 @ 8 55k

1 @ 8 70k new pb

m - press

1 @ 8 = 30k

1 @ 8 = 40k

1 @ 6 = 50k

1 @ 5 = 55k

finished with girls i mean curls dont ask.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

squats again today still smashing them out , i love squats they really fcuk you up :thumb:

warms

1 @ 10 40k

1 @ 10 50k

works

1 @ 10 70k

1 @ 8 80k

1 @ 5 90k

1 @ 5 110k

today i gave lunges a go sort of fed up with leg ext fancied a change

1 @ 8 20k

1 @ 8 30k wasent quiet getting them right so dropped weight

1 @ 8 20k

wow really liked lunges worked a few areas that dont get much attention and got a great pump in my quads so may try and inter great them some how ,also joe  do you think i could change shoulders over and ad them to bench and tri day and add another exercise in for back width ie wide chins its just back day takes a fair while and adding another exercise in ill be training for well over hour 30 mins were as chest day is done alot quicker what do you think bud ?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

just a quick one for my own benefit in the future ,its getting lonely one on here again 

bench

1 @ 10 35k

1 @ 10 40k

1 @ 10 60k

1 @ 8 70k

1 @ 5 75k

1 @ 3 85k

1 @ 8 65k

incline db

1 @ 10 30k

1 @ 8 40k

1 @ 6 60k

cgbp

1 @ 10 40k

1 @ 8 55k

1 @ 6 65k i think its a pb fcuk no,s

m - style dips

3 @ 10 bw

1 @ 9 bw + 7 half k, rope around the neck job :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> squats again today still smashing them out , i love squats they really fcuk you up :thumb:
> 
> warms
> 
> ...


Post up routine your currently following and wil have a look mate

I would have popped in sooner, only I was banned:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Post up routine your currently following and wil have a look mate
> 
> I would have popped in sooner, only I was banned:lol: :lol: :lol:


cheers joe, you got banned :lol: :lol:,i is roughly sticking to what you sorted for me i just move a few movements a round for variation

*MONDAY*

legs

squats

Warm up 2 sets

4 sets 10, 8, 5 5

Leg extension or lunges i prefer them more

3 x 10

calfs

3x10

*WEDNESDAY*

chest

Warm up 2 sets

flat bench

4 sets 10, 8, 5 5

incline db press

3 sets x 6

triceps

Close Grip bench

3 sets x 8

db ext

3 sets x 8

*FRIDAY*

back

Warm up 3 sets

deads

3 sets x 6

Bent over row

3 x 8

shoulders

M - Press

4 sets x 6

biceps

Standing BB girls

3 sets x 8

My idea was to move m-press to Wednesdays then add then add wide chins or something else to help increase width to fridays


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

little update, i didn't train Friday had a hospital appointment to remove 2 teeth so was knocked out with a local and general anesthetic it when ok but was stuck in doors over the weekend with a sore gob and coz they say you cant drive or be on your own,,also diet has been all over the show this week wich has really p1ssed me off :cursing: not eating crap just not enough! any way trained tonight went ok didn't feel strong and a little dehydrated i think .

wamed uo 2 sets of 10r with 40k then 50k

1 @ 10 75k

1 @ 8 80k

1 @ 5 90k

1 @ 4 105

nothing special felt i bit light headed towards the end of my sets

lunges giving these a chance for a few weeks not sure if its the right thing to do but i kind of like em

1 @ 10 10k

[email protected] 10 20k

1 @ 10 30k

1 @ 10 30k

my training bud goes in the army in 5 weeks time and wants to build on his endurance so may give some high reps with some added supersets a go with him am sure it wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> cheers joe, you got banned ,i is roughly sticking to what you sorted for me i just move a few movements a round for variation
> 
> MONDAY
> 
> ...


How tired are you after Legs\squats????

I suggest moving triceps to after legs

also Move biceps to after chest

Then on back and shoulders day alternate starting back 1st 0ne week, then shoulders 1st second week

For instance, 1st back\shoulders workout

back 1st, so heavy Deadlifts, then either bent over rows or close grip chins..

Then have ten mins rest when back done and do shoulders, poss go bit lighter and higer reps and add in some lat raises.

Next week do shoulders 1st, super heavy press to start

Then back, do either bent over rows or SLDL to start, then chins

This sowuld be so dont over train..

So

same exercises as seem to be utilising best ones but

MONDAY

Chest

Biceps

Wednesday

Legs

triceps

Friday

Back

shoulders


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> How tired are you after Legs\squats????
> 
> I suggest moving triceps to after legs
> 
> ...


hope your keeping well mate, thank you for looking at my routine :beer: looks good mate ,will start next session on wed , i like the idea of alternation every week i think it will help on my week points,i have read a few post of yours about wide chins not a good idea ,should i always keep close and palms facing away ? and how close would you say shoulder width ? :thumb:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

not much to report at the mo having a light week ready for start of my new routine on monday still trained this week but kept it light added few more reps and extra set to my movements ,also been trying to sort my calories out not getting enough in me in the last few weeks but hopefully get there .


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

started my new routine today so will see how it goes was on my own today no spotter .

flat bb bench

1 warm up 10r 40k

1 @ 10 60k

1 @ 8 70k

1 @ 2 80k

1 @ 2 80k

1 @ 3 80k

1 @ 10 60k

incline db

1 @ 10 50k

1 @ 10 50k

1 @ 8 60k dam hard to get the dam thing up with out a spotter but dun it after a few fails once its up its ok i had to use my legs to luanch it up

seated db curls

1 @ 12 20k

1 @ 8 30k

1 @ 6 40k slight cheated but needed to be done

hammer curls

1 @ 10 20k

1 @ 10 20k

1 @ 8 30k

not a bad work out. i think i have been overtraing the last few weeks progress has slowed so has growth so going to keep a eye on things maybe every 2 or 3 weeks do a light week maybe not sure diet has been crap so putting it down to that .


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

good little shesh today felt nice and controled on my lifts increasing my calorie in take up to 3250 to 3500 noticed it in my energy levels whlie traning

squats

2 warm ups of 15r @ 50k

1 @ 10 = 70

1 @ 8 = 90k

1 @ 2 = 110k

1 @ 4 = 110k 2 reps were not full but only about 2 -3 inch off ,work on 115 next week

leg ext

1 @ 15 = 40k

1 @ 15 = 50k

cgbp

1 @ 15 = 20k warm up

1 @ 10 = 50k

1 @ 8 = 60k

1 @ 8 = 65k next week push for 70k with less reps

laying db ext

1 @ 12 = 10k

1 @ 10 = 20k

1 @ 8 = 25k working on tech with this, once masterd ill start incresing the weight

all in all felt good personaly the last 3 weeks or so have felt like i have hit a wall as such combination of a few things diet maybe t-levels just on a bit off a downer hopefull getting back on a roll again .


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

hi all

feeling good at the mo but apart from work :cursing: god dam i am so ****ed off with my job at the mo i really dont no what to do i dont wanna be there i fcuking hate my boses i no this normal but i just whant to smash them ,my spary shop is a joke just tottally jard of with the place i have been looking around for work but there is jack sh1t about as soon as i pull in to the yard i go straite into a depresion i can go on and on there tight as **** totally full os sh1t etc etc etc...

now training was good tonight started with shoulders first then back, next week back then shoulders

db-press 2 x 10 @ 20k

1 x 10 @ 30k

1 x 10 @ 40k

1 x 10 @ 50k

1 x 7 @ 60k new pb  some progress at last

lat raises

1 x 10 @ 10k

1 x 10 @ 20k

1 x 8 @ 20k pb 

SLDL

2 x 10 @ 40k

1 x 10 @ 60k

1 x 8 @ 70k

1 x 8 @ 80k new pb

b.o.r

1 x 12 @ 40k

1 x 10 @ 60k

1 x 5 @ 70k

made some progress this week hopefull i can keep it on a roll and i feel like am growing again all i need now is a new job and to behonest dont give a fcuk what it is as long as its not at my sh1t hole of a company :thumbup1:


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

chest and biceps

flat bench

2 X 10r @ 40k

1 x 10 @ 60k

1 x 8 @ 70k

1 x 2 @ 85k

1 x 2 @ 85k

1 x 2 @ 85k

incline

1 x 10 @ 50k

1 x 8 @ 55k

1 x 5 @ 65k pb

seated db curls

1 x 10 @ 20k

1 x 8 @ 30k

1 x 8 @ 40k increas of 3 reps and felt easy then last week

hammer curls

1 x 10 @ 20k

1 x 10 @ 30k

1 x 6 @ 30k

an ok sesh i think ,not sure if its worth doing the hammer curls but it does finish my arms off ,am also thinking of doing a light week every 2 weeks just so i dont get into overtraining ? i have started to learn that my body is very slow to recover am not sure if its down to diet or something else have another 3 weeks till i start my cycle so will scrap this log and start a fresh maybe ...


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

just going add my diet maybe some one can help a bit i seem to have lost my way with this a bit

7.00am

50g whay 100g of oats one whole egg 2 egg whites tb of penut butter blended

10.30 coz of work

100g chicken 100g of oats orange or apple

1.30 coz of work

100g of chicken 100g of oats or 200g of cous cous, bannana

5.00 home from work

mince beef or fish ,steak , alway with spuds with veg or saled this is what my wife cooks so it changes alot but she no's i need lots of protien and does her best bless her :thumbup1:

8.00

50g of whay 100g of yogurt 25g walnuts

10.00

50g of Instant Milk Protein

of course i dont have alot of money so if you have any ideas of what else i could add or change on a budget it whould be most helpfull :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

What job do you do mate???

No job worth getting stressed Over IMO

Just a place to get money for good sh1t like AAS

Whats current plan with training??

Diet not my strong point im afraid mate


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What job do you do mate???
> 
> No job worth getting stressed Over IMO
> 
> ...


furniture sprayer i enjoy the work i just hate the company ,but good news i got a interveiw with a company that does wet spray and powder coatings next tuesday :thumb: .

my plan at the moment is to build strength and hopefully some size will follow ,

i have been talking to my source and he has every thing i will be needing but he stocks alot of black widow products what do you think of this lab any good?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

also joe was thinking of adding some cadrio in my routine ,i no cadrio is for gingers but i whant to loose a few pounds befor i start my course ,i dont get much time to do much so was thinking of skiping in the morning for about 45mins or so maybay add some clen your thoughts are most welcome mate.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i had a late start tonight also felt drained today so had a easy one went for front squats instead been a long time since i done these

front squats

warmed up with 2 x 10r @ 40k

1 x 10 @ 50k

1 x 10 @ 60k

1 x 3 @ 80k

1 x 6 @ 70k

that was it for legs today nothing to major in my lifst but had a good pump in my quads starting to learn when my body needs to slow down

triceps

cgbp

1 x 15 @ 30k warm up

1 x 10 @ 50k

1 x 10 @ 60k

1 x 5 @ 70k a pb

1 x 5 @ 70k

seated over head tri ext

1 x 15 @ 10k

1 x 12 @ 20k

1 x 8 @ 30k a pb

done for today .


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

friday fun

deads tonight

2 x 10 @ 60k warm up

1 x 6 @ 90k

1 x 6 @ 120k

1 x 4 @ 130k pb :bounce:

b.o.r

1 x 8 @ 50k

1 x 8 @ 60k

1 x 5 @ 70k

behind the neck bb press superset with side lat raises

1 x 10 @ 20k bb then 8 @ 10k sr

1 x 10 @ 30k bb then 8 @ 10k sr

1 x 10 @ 40k bb then 6 @ 10k sr

keeping a low weight as next friday shoulders first then back hopefull stop over traning


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

nice 1 on the pb.

keep pushing!


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

pickle said:


> nice 1 on the pb.
> 
> keep pushing!


cheers bud :beer:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

keep up the good work mate and hope the other job interview goes to plan, 108 redundancies in my place of work has just been announced grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> keep up the good work mate and hope the other job interview goes to plan, 108 redundancies in my place of work has just been announced grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........


save up lad, dont waste your cash. they say you should have atleast 3 months wages put away. butter start saving.

never know what gonna happen


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:confused1:



pickle said:


> save up lad, dont waste your cash. they say you should have atleast 3 months wages put away. butter start saving.
> 
> never know what gonna happen


 :confused1:save mate whats that ,wife and 2 wee uns take care of my pennys:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lumpy said:


> also joe was thinking of adding some cadrio in my routine ,i no cadrio is for gingers but i whant to loose a few pounds befor i start my course ,i dont get much time to do much so was thinking of skiping in the morning for about 45mins or so maybay add some clen your thoughts are most welcome mate.


If your goingto do cardio mate, I suggest at least make it something thats benefitial in the real world, Ie some cross country cycling or some boxing or some mma or sparring etc etc

walking on a [email protected] treadmill slowly for 45mins IMO does fvck all health wise


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

legs and tris

2 warm up sets of 10r 50k

1 x 10 @ 70k

1 x 8 @ 90k

1 x 5 @ 110k

1 x 5 @ 110k need to move on from 110k now i can knock out 10r going for 120 for a few reps and work from there

cgbp

1 x 15 @ 30k warm up

1 x 10 @ 50k

1 x 10 @ 60k

1 x 8 @ 70k

1 x 6 @ 75k new pb my upper body is slowly moving along but my legs are strugeling

tri kick backs

3 x 10 @ 10k

progress has slowed alot the last month or so but still ploding on keeping my chin up


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

for the the rest of the year i am going to consertrate on bb rather then pl so will up the reps on a few sets and focus on that not going to change anything else apart from going for a more intense aproch to things , with added cardio to my routine when ever i get a chance also will try and focus on my smaller area's ie side and rear delts, lat width, traps ,then next year pull back in to pl ............


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

been having pc problems for the last month only now got it sorted so will start posting again soon ,even thow this log has died of death lol


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

lol i haven't looked at this for a while


----------

